# Have to vent about Craigslist...



## kb58

I only recently started watching Craigslist for machine tools. Annoyingly, often I hear nothing after contacting them, yet the ad remains for days or weeks. Most likely, it's already been sold, but it's irritating to hear nothing - I mean, they reply with a simple "sold". They "could" take their listing offline, but no, I guess it's just easier to be lazy and uncaring.

To put a positive spin on this, it's: "Do I want to buy something being advertised as well cared for and in great condition from someone who doesn't care enough to reply or remove their ad?" It's a rhetorical question, because obviously, the answer is "no" if the seller makes it so!

I feel better now.


----------



## lordbeezer

I have meet some wonderful people on cl.friends with quite a few now..straight up people..then there's the a holes..as they say..it takes all kinds..


----------



## Chuck K

One could say the same about the cl buyers too.  When you list on CL you leave yourself open to a lot of flakes.


----------



## lordbeezer

Ain't that the truth..


----------



## Bob Korves

I have sold a fair amount on Craigslist, and bought a lot there as well.  Most sellers and buyers, by far, are good and reasonable people.  I make my ads readable and understandable, and give good information that is easy to understand.  I post decent photographs and decent descriptions, and then am absolutely polite and helpful to serious customers.  Flakes are blown off both in the ads and on the phone or in emails, though I do it kindly and usually not explicitly.  They know where I am coming from and pretty much just go elsewhere.  Venues like CL would be a lot better for us all if we self policed it.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

Craigslist buyers are a funny lot- 
a thousand questions from a hundred semi-interested people who want gold for pennies.

answering questions that already are answered in the ad is the most irritating thing for me personally
most are window shopping with no intention of actual purchase, just endless questions.

i can see why folks that are selling don't answer questions or respond to folks who seem like they are only semi-interested


----------



## Chuck K

I have to agree.  I don't even respond to texts.   If they're really interested they'll take the time to call.  I never change my schedule to accommodate a buyer who like as not will blow me off without so much as a call to say he can't make it.  Having said that, I have had some really great experiences with CL buyers also.  I still think it's a better avenue for buying and selling machines than ebay.


----------



## Bob Korves

Chuck K said:


> I still think it's a better avenue for buying and selling machines than ebay.


WAY better!


----------



## darkzero

It's not just CL, happens on forums also. I find it usually to be the ones who say "DM me", younger social media guys.  



Ulma Doctor said:


> answering questions that already are answered in the ad is the most irritating thing for me personally



I won't even answer ignorant people anymore....

I posted my old wheels for sale months ago on a forum then a week later on CL. Sold them the same day on CL. In the forum post I stated the price, local pick up only cause I don't want to ship them, & I also updated the post that they have been sold.

A week ago I get a PM on the forum I posted the FS ad asking how much I want for the wheels & how much I wanted for shipping.


----------



## kb58

Fair enough, but apparently I ran into the opposite case, where the complete text is "Colchester lathe, runs great", with zero description other than that, two lousy pictures, and no phone number.


----------



## mmcmdl

Most of my CL adventures have been good for the same reasons stated above . I bought 100s of Cub Cadets off CL in the past and all were good . I would send them a text in the wee hours when on nightshift and lots of times they responded immediately . When they did , I was buying that tractor on the way home from work . When selling , I simply say no emails , I don't do emails , calls or texts ONLY .


----------



## mmcmdl

kb58 said:


> Fair enough, but apparently I ran into the opposite case, where the complete text is "Colchester lathe, runs great", with zero description other than that, two lousy pictures, and no phone number



Sounds like he was inviting a bunch of Emails so he could sell them . SPAM !


----------



## cathead

You know, some of us are buyers and some of us are sellers on Craig's list.  That means we have located the enemy and it is us!
We all need to make an effort to be considerate of others here, on Craig's list and everywhere else for that matter.


----------



## Aaron_W

kb58 said:


> Fair enough, but apparently I ran into the opposite case, where the complete text is "Colchester lathe, runs great", with zero description other than that, two lousy pictures, and no phone number.




My favorite. "Nice lathe" no photos, no size, no brand, no price. Easy to go right on past that one, but there is always the fear in the back of the mind that it is the mythical Hardinge only used by a retired machinist on Sundays to make bolts for church, asking $100 if that is not too much.


----------



## ThinWoodsman

Back around the turn of the century (ain't it fun to be able to say that?), I found CL transactions pretty horrible - buying or selling. These days I find them generally pleasant. Reason: there is a world of difference between CL in an urban area, where everybody's got an angle and scammers abound, and a rural area. Also, limiting my buying to machine shop stuff has helped - half of it isn't stolen like the rest of the merchandise.

I do hear complaints from sellers in the area about "Craigslist scammers", but I don't think they know what it means. Usually they are referring to somebody who wastes their time (i.e. sets up a meeting and does not show up), or who turns around and sells the item at a profit on ebay 



Chuck K said:


> I have to agree. I don't even respond to texts. If they're really interested they'll take the time to call.



heh, I'm pretty much the opposite. If I cannot email or text the person, I'm not going to make the purchase. Phone calls waste a lot of time and are intrusive, especially in an area with spotty cell phone service. A text or email to set up a phone call generally works out better.



mmcmdl said:


> Sounds like he was inviting a bunch of Emails so he could sell them . SPAM !



My experience with CL is that it anonymizes your email address, precisely to combat that situation.


----------



## markba633csi

The words "runs great" are almost meaningless, too.  Sure the motor may run great, and the lathe a rusty worn out mess


----------



## Asm109

First question to every item I post for sale is,  Will you take 1/2 price? 
Answer is always one word.  NO.

I refuse to negotiate with anyone via text.  They have no skin in the game.  If they are standing in front of me with a wad of dead presidents in hand, I am quite willing to negotiate.


----------



## MikeInOr

I have also had really good luck on Craigslist, dealing with good people... but I have made eitquette mistakes myself.

Last weekend I bought a 2 hp HF dust collector for $50.  The guy was showing me his upgrades to the plumbing, hoses, etc. ...and I let is slip that I was really only interested in the 2 micron cartridge filter that came with the dust collector for my dust collector(runs $200 on up depending on brand).  I kind of took the wind out of his sails.  I felt bad, he was a nice guy and a fellow woodworker.  Now I have to wait several months before I sell the dust collector without the fancy filter for $50 and hope he doesn't see the add.

The flakey sellers... you learn to get used to them.  I check the tools section on CL about once a week.  I know generally what has been relisted every week for a couple years now... and I don't usually look at the older adds.  I do put in my adds that if it the add is up it is still forsale and take down my adds when sold.  Most all of the purchases I have made the add is removed by the time I get home.

Stuff that is over priced I don't waste my time on even contacting the seller.  Some people have ridiculous ideas about the worth of their items and aren't worth the effort.

I say in my adds that I prefer texts since I get so many robo calls that I don't answer unknown numbers... so you will have to leave a message if you do call.


----------



## Superburban

ThinWoodsman said:


> heh, I'm pretty much the opposite. If I cannot email or text the person, I'm not going to make the purchase. Phone calls waste a lot of time and are intrusive, especially in an area with spotty cell phone service. A text or email to set up a phone call generally works out better.


I do not even like to text, then they have your number, and some will keep hounding me. Even weeks & months later, texting me saying "hey I have XXX for sale, you interested?"



> My experience with CL is that it anonymizes your email address, precisely to combat that situation.


Exactly why I do not like calls, or texting until it gets close to a deal.

I do not even like meeting to take a look, until I have an idea on the price. I will not bother with the "come take a look, and make an offer"  Of course, I live in the middle of nowhere, and most deals are an hour or more drive.

Bad people go both ways on Craigs list. About 8 years ago, I responded, and talked to a guy selling a SB heavy 10, for almost a hour, and agreed to meet him the next day. It was up in the air at the time, if I could get a trailer. The next morning, I called and talked to him that I had a uhaul trailer lined up, and would see him at the agreed time of 1PM. I picked up the trailer, and drover the two hours to his place. When I was about 15 mins out, he called me and said it was just sold. Cost me a days work, $100 or so to rent the trailer, and the gas.

After another year of watching, I ended up buying the ShopFox gun smith lathe. A lot more money, but think I did better.


----------



## kb58

I don't consider the seller "bad", just lazy. Why sellers make it hard for buyers to give them cash, I don't understand.  A terrible lack of detail in the description, and no phone number predictably means a lot of text messages. I wonder if he's annoyed by that, hah.


----------



## markba633csi

Superburban I don't see how someone could be so uncaring and greedy.  Unfortunately, if the deal hasn't been made there's no guarantee.
Even if you had specifically asked him to wait for you he may not have.   Maybe offering to make a deposit by Paypal till you get there?  Don't have a great solution for that one- Paypal isn't an escrow service
Mark


----------



## Ken from ontario

markba633csi said:


> Superburban I don't see how someone could be so uncaring and greedy.  Unfortunately, if the deal hasn't been made there's no guarantee.
> Even if you had specifically asked him to wait for you he may not have.   Maybe offering to make a deposit by Paypal till you get there?  Don't have a great solution for that one- Paypal isn't an escrow service
> Mark


I would not trust that seller to keep his word just because he has a $50 deposit, geed is a funny thing, it somehow brings out the worst in people, having said that I feel more relaxed when dealing with folks in rural areas, as others mentioned, there's less chance of getting scammed around where I live, just bought a few items from a lady in another small town like where I am, paid her full amount via papal so she could remove the ad and consider her items sold, would not have done that in Toronto.


----------



## ThunderDog

Craigslist has always served me well as a buyer.  I would say 99% of all my machining related stuff has been from CL.  As a seller, it has worked but I don't necessarily enjoy doing it.  As someone else mentioned, you get a ton of questions to things that are already in the ad and the people who say they will come on "such and such day/time" never show or they cancel.  
I admit when I sold both of my riding lawnmowers in February I never took the ad down.  So, charge me as guilty for that one. But, I had a lot going on between selling a house, selling a car, packing etc. as I moved our family over 2,200 miles from MD to MT.  

But yeah, CL is still much better than eBay to find reasonable deals.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

When buying,
I feel that It is my duty to already know more about the machine than the seller does. I do my research .
I already know if i want it or not before contacting the seller. I don’t ask many questions of the seller before the purchase , his time has value just like mine
I make it a priority to do what i say, and mean what i say- others i have come across seem to care less


----------



## ThunderDog

Ulma Doctor said:


> When buying,
> I feel that It is my duty to already know more about the machine than the seller does. I do my research .
> I already know if i want it or not before contacting the seller. I don’t ask many questions of the seller before the purchase , his time has value just like mine
> I make it a priority to do what i say, and mean what i say- others i have come across seem to care less



Exactly!!!


----------



## kb58

Unless of course there's no description, not even a model number, hence needing to ask what it is that you need to know about, nevermind no call back. Did I mention that I'm over it?


----------



## Asm109

Superburban said:


> I do not even like meeting to take a look, until I have an idea on the price. I will not bother with the "come take a look, and make an offer"  Of course, I live in the middle of nowhere, and most deals are an hour or more drive.



In my case, every item has a price and "or best offer"  So you know the ball park before you get in the car.


----------



## RJSakowski

I haven't bought on CL nor have I sold anything but I have given things away on CL.  If a person says that they will take the item, I will tell any subsequent interested parties that the item has been spoken for but not collected and, if for some reason, the first party doesn't collect the item, that they are xxx in line and I will contact them if the parties preceding him/her are no longer interested. First come, first served.  When the item has been picked up, I will immediately pull the ad.


----------



## Superburban

markba633csi said:


> Superburban I don't see how someone could be so uncaring and greedy.  Unfortunately, if the deal hasn't been made there's no guarantee.
> Even if you had specifically asked him to wait for you he may not have.   Maybe offering to make a deposit by Paypal till you get there?  Don't have a great solution for that one- Paypal isn't an escrow service
> Mark


I'm over it now, but yes I did not commit to buy over the phone. There were no pics, just the basic info, and a phone number. I would say it was a fair price, not a great deal. With the scarcity of metal working machines around here, I bet another caller offered him more over the phone, Or by all the calls he got, he figured he could get more, if he waited and asked more later, but I did not see a SB heavy 10 come up since, so who knows. I do not know what else I could have done, he had my number, and even confirmed the next morning that I had things lined up, and would be there.


----------



## Superburban

Asm109 said:


> In my case, every item has a price and "or best offer"  So you know the ball park before you get in the car.


Thats the way everyone should do it. Amazing how many responses I get, saying they do not have a camera, or the wife has the camera, and will not be home until XX.


RJSakowski said:


> I haven't bought on CL nor have I sold anything but I have given things away on CL.  If a person says that they will take the item, I will tell any subsequent interested parties that the item has been spoken for but not collected and, if for some reason, the first party doesn't collect the item, that they are xxx in line and I will contact them if the parties preceding him/her are no longer interested. First come, first served.  When the item has been picked up, I will immediately pull the ad.


Again, that should be standard operating procedure. I'm surprised at how many times I have recieved the you are not the first, you are next in line, if they do not take it, response, even when I respond within minutes of an add going up. I hope they do not think it is a burdon with the extra e-mail, but I always thank them for letting me know.


----------



## RJSakowski

I am always surprised by the rapid responses.  Those buyers must sit on CL like I do on HM.


----------



## Bob Korves

Asm109 said:


> In my case, every item has a price and "or best offer"  So you know the ball park before you get in the car.


I find "or best offer" to often be meaningless, or a deal breaker, with many sales.  I go look at the item, and make a lower than posted price on the item.  If he takes it, then it has nothing to do with "best offer."  If he says, "well, it does say best offer, and I will give you a call if your bid is best by next Saturday", then often he has wasted my drive to look at the item, depending on my interest , what it is, the driving distance, and whatever else.  I insist on a done deal while I am present, take it or leave it, after negotiating the price.  In reality, most sellers understand that issue as well.  Just take "best" out of the equation in your ad.  It is mostly fluff, and can be a possible red flag.  Try "or make offer", or better yet, just start out at a fair price you can live with and say "price is firm, don't ask."  If they start to bargain anyway, remind them the price is firm, and if they still try to negotiate, tell them that the ad clearly said firm price, and if they want to haggle the price will go up, not down, this is a fair price and I won't waste my time haggling, take it or leave it.  A lower posted price also tends to bring out more buyers.  Try to change the transaction from a game into a finished sale.


----------



## ThinWoodsman

RJSakowski said:


> I haven't bought on CL nor have I sold anything but I have given things away on CL.



Funny enough, doing that is what turned me off to CL originally. People will argue with you about the value of something, even when it's free. 
When I last did a big move and had a bunch of stuff to get rid of, I put it on FreeCycle. Unlike the CL types in the area, the FreeCycle people were punctual, friendly, and grateful to be getting something for nothing. It was a real eye-opener to how full CL is of grabby opportunists.


----------



## alloy

RJSakowski said:


> I am always surprised by the rapid responses.  Those buyers must sit on CL like I do on HM.



CL has a save search and receive notifications feature. I usually get notices within minutes of the ad being posted. 

I got a Bridgeport like that.  Paid $1300 for it.   When I went there to look at it the guy had to pull the ad down he got so many calls. 

I've also had my share of flakes.  I've waited a full day for a guy. He called 4 times and said he was delayed.   I sold it (the Bridgeport)  to another guy.  He showed up in 30 minutes with cash in hand. 

Then there are people that don't answer your emails, and those that leave the ad up after it's sold.   To me it's common courtesy to respond in a timely manner,  and delete the ad after it's sold.


----------



## Bob Korves

alloy said:


> To me it's common courtesy to respond in a timely manner, and delete the ad after it's sold.


Common courtesy is becoming less and less common...


----------



## alloy

Well I guess I'm old school.  I will never lower myself to not extend courtesy to anyone. 

But,  if they prove they don't deserve it  by their actions I'll just not have any more dealings with them. Fool me once......


----------



## vtcnc

ThinWoodsman said:


> My experience with CL is that it anonymizes your email address, precisely to combat that situation.


Facebook Marketplace solves this by letting you know exactly who you are dealing with, which tends to push people to behave well. However, you are basically dealing with the person mostly via text, so only downside for me so far is the text culture.


----------



## ThinWoodsman

Pretty amusing how it all breaks down. I don't mind texting or email, but have an aversion to using the phone ever since cellphones became the norm and made phone calls unreliable and uncomfortable. Most of the sellers of machinery are in their 60s or 70s and feel the opposite. 

Never saw the point of FB or any of those - always struck me as both a huge timewaste, and problematic as you're giving an untrusted third party direct access to your communications. So I've missed out on Marketplace. I guess that makes me the equivalent of those old guys that refuse to use that darn new-fangled internets for what should be a simple, straightforward business.


----------



## BGHansen

I've had pretty good luck on CL.  Bought my Tennsmith 37" stomp shear from a seller about 60 miles away for $700.  Bought my DiAcro 24" break for $400 from a seller about 100 miles away.  Bought my Bridgeport for $4000 from a seller about 35 miles away.  Bought my Oliver Die Filer for $100 from a seller around 120 miles away.

I haven't sold too much on CL.  Did sell my really nice Rockwell 10 x 36 lathe a couple of years ago.  I listed it at a really good price and got a call within minutes (seriously, hit LIST and got a call within 2 minutes).  Buyer lived about 2 hours away, PayPal'd my $50 to hold it as it would be a week before he could come pick it up.  I waited 4 weeks, sent him his money back and relisted it.  Sold it later that day.

Sold my Atlas 7" shaper too.  No issues at all, buyer showed up on time and I made a new friend.

Bruce


----------



## Doc Hoy

I can't remember a time when I did not have something for sale on CL. I also turn to CL every time that I look for something odd or expensive. Bought my pick up from a guy in FL while I was still living in VA. I was willing to tolerate the fact that 90% of the calls I was getting on stuff I had for sale came from scammers. If got a little frustrating so I put together a bit of a narrative which I use in every listing I post:

" Scammers, read the entire ad listing."



Then there is the listing with my contact information which I give out freely. Going on, I say,

"Scammers read the rest of the listing.

I am very good at spotting scammers. I am also very good at stringing scammers along and wasting your time.

Don't ask for an email address. You already know how to communicate with me.
Don’t ask me to contact a third party. If they are interested let them contact me.
Don't offer to pay more for the item. If I wanted more, I'd ask for more.
Don't offer to pay with anything but cash. You know darned well that CL is a cash or trade only venue.
Don't say that you are traveling and can't come personally to pick up the item. It is a dead give-away.
Don't ask for info that is already in the ad. It means you didn't read the ad only that you want to add me to your list of victims.
Don’t send me some code to ensure I am a real person. If you are talking to me I am real."

Since I began using this additional narrative, I have not had any calls, emails, or texts from scammers. Absolutely zero. Anyone who wants to use it, you are more than welcome to it.


----------



## Choiliefan

I've had good luck buying and selling on CL.
Snagged a Sherline lathe and mill with some tooling a couple years ago for 100.
Seller was a Dr who used them for some projects 20-30 years ago and wanted them gone.
I was the first guy of many who called him and because my voicemail was the first one (4:30am) he honored that.


----------



## C-Bag

CL has been a boon for me in this area. Not so much where I used to live.  Its fascinating to see differences in areas that sometimes are only hours away. Not states away. Problem for me about this area is the amount of dealers with the same old overpriced ads that cycle every couple of days making the page turn over quickly.  I know you can run a filter but often those guys don't list as dealers anyway. So far the only jerks who say I've got it and then sell before we can get there have been cars. One time when trying to get a car for my son we went and looked at this car, drove it and when we got back I asked if she had any flex on the price and she said she's already gotten a deposit and the guy was coming back with the $$$ !!! I asked her so why did we just do this? and she wasn't even apologetic that she would have sold it to us if we'd offered her more! I hope the guy stiffed her. We ended up getting a better deal but it took forever. My no go pet peeve is no price, best offer and don't lo ball, I know what it's worth !?!?


----------



## john.k

Ive sold a bit on the local equiv.....owned by ebay....still free...............I always say.......sold to the first with the cash.........I know all about no shows ,con artists,hold for me ,etc..........When my aged mother went,I sold her 70s car,calls in 10 mins ,gone in 15,.....flooded with emails for a month......yeah ,reckon it was too cheap.......but ,very nearly sold to the scrappies  for $150,but they wouldnt give a time to come,or they would have it.


----------



## markba633csi

Bruce you are an honest guy, maybe too honest.  I would have wanted to keep the 50 bucks, or at least half of it 
Flakyness fee!


----------



## BGHansen

markba633csi said:


> Bruce you are an honest guy, maybe too honest.  I would have wanted to keep the 50 bucks, or at least half of it
> Flakyness fee!


Actually thought about it, but the buyer had my address . . .  Turned out he was a garage mechanic and was between jobs.  He was trying to scrape up the money.  If he'd have told me his situation, I'd have waited a little longer.  On the other hand, maybe I did him a favor so he'd have rent money instead of the Rockwell lathe.

I originally listed it for $750 which I know it was a smoking deal for a Rockwell 10x36 with a taper attachment, 4C collet closer, BXA tool post, some tool holders, 3-jaw/4-jaw and steady rest.  I wanted it out of my shop to clear some space.  He was supposed to pick it up in a week.  I knew at the time he was light for cash and I didn't need the money for the lathe.  I bought it for $25 at a school scrap sale.  Replaced a few parts, stripped and painted, had about $200 into the machine.  I had forgotten about a 5-gallon bucket of spare parts that came with the lathe, so took photos of those and relisted it for $1000.  Sold in about an hour, picked up a day later.  Probably could have gotten closer to $1500, but a home machinist in Grand Rapids got a nice lathe for a really good price that he can brag about.

Not to belabor about it (I know, too late . . .) but as nice as that Rockwell lathe was, IMO the power feed design is really crappy.  The lead screw had a worm that rides on it for the power feeds, no big deal there.  The power transmission for the cross and longitudinal feeds are through a brass worm gear that engages with the worm.  One end of the worm gear has a conical shape on it which is pulled into a cup in the apron with a cam lever to engage the power feed.  This design requires the worm gear to slide on its central axis, so it's face profile is straight, not a semi-circle to maximize the gear tooth contact surface.  As a result, the brass worm gear gets worn pretty quickly when using power feeds.  I had visions of a redesign with a proper worm gear with a keyed center shaft to help with the wear.  But I ended up buying a G0709 lathe instead.

Bruce


----------



## C-Bag

BGHansen said:


> Actually thought about it, but the buyer had my address . . .  Turned out he was a garage mechanic and was between jobs.  He was trying to scrape up the money.  If he'd have told me his situation, I'd have waited a little longer.  On the other hand, maybe I did him a favor so he'd have rent money instead of the Rockwell lathe.
> 
> I originally listed it for $750 which I know it was a smoking deal for a Rockwell 10x36 with a taper attachment, 4C collet closer, BXA tool post, some tool holders, 3-jaw/4-jaw and steady rest.  I wanted it out of my shop to clear some space.  He was supposed to pick it up in a week.  I knew at the time he was light for cash and I didn't need the money for the lathe.  I bought it for $25 at a school scrap sale.  Replaced a few parts, stripped and painted, had about $200 into the machine.  I had forgotten about a 5-gallon bucket of spare parts that came with the lathe, so took photos of those and relisted it for $1000.  Sold in about an hour, picked up a day later.  Probably could have gotten closer to $1500, but a home machinist in Grand Rapids got a nice lathe for a really good price that he can brag about.
> 
> Not to belabor about it (I know, too late . . .) but as nice as that Rockwell lathe was, IMO the power feed design is really crappy.  The lead screw had a worm that rides on it for the power feeds, no big deal there.  The power transmission for the cross and longitudinal feeds are through a brass worm gear that engages with the worm.  One end of the worm gear has a conical shape on it which is pulled into a cup in the apron with a cam lever to engage the power feed.  This design requires the worm gear to slide on its central axis, so it's face profile is straight, not a semi-circle to maximize the gear tooth contact surface.  As a result, the brass worm gear gets worn pretty quickly when using power feeds.  I had visions of a redesign with a proper worm gear with a keyed center shaft to help with the wear.  But I ended up buying a G0709 lathe instead.
> 
> Bruce


You are a rare breed Bruce. Like Ulma Doctor mentioned I make sure I do my homework too. Not just looking eBay for prices, but for completed prices, what the things really sold for and possible problems. And when I see something on CL that is a smokin deal like that lathe I always think if something it too good to be true it almost always is. But there are those rare folks who have gotten their use out of it and just want it gone. All too often I see folks trying to gouge the unwary pricing knockoffs for original prices often more than the thing originally sold for years or often decades ago.


----------



## markba633csi

It's getting harder and harder to find those good deals, with Ebay everyone is hyper-aware of prices to the penny.  
I guess you paid it forward Bruce, several bonus points earned


----------



## Bill_729

markba633csi said:


> It's getting harder and harder to find those good deals, with Ebay everyone is hyper-aware of prices to the penny.



Doesn't it seem like the machinery dealers there add quite a few extra pennies to their prices?  I've only been shopping for machinery there for a month or so, so, if not,  maybe my sample size isn't large enough...


----------



## C-Bag

Around here the used machinery dealers only offer selection, not particularly good deals. And it fluctuates pretty wildly. Right now there are some good deals on machines that I'd be interested in which is the range of machines that are bigger than the mini's. Like 10x30 lathes and RF45 mill/drill. That range of machines has been priced pretty stupid for a year or two. Not sure if it's them looking at other stupid prices to get their price or going by similar new price which has been bumped up because of the silly tariff wars. Just takes a lot of patience.


----------



## cjtoombs

Bill_729 said:


> Doesn't it seem like the machinery dealers there add quite a few extra pennies to their prices?  I've only been shopping for machinery there for a month or so, so, if not,  maybe my sample size isn't large enough...



I've been keeping an eye on shaper prices for quite some time, and there are some dealers who put them on ebay with outrageous prices.  Some of them have been on there for years.  I think they have a thought that they are worth the price of a milling machine of equivalent size, when in fact the bigger they are the less they are worth.


----------

